# Pork feet ok to give?



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

*Pig feet ok to give?*

Are raw pig feet ok to give to the dog?
I just saw there is a thread about this and it says they are ok to feed. Is one split pig foot too much as a snack? Because of all the bone?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Pig feet ok to give?*

Don't know, was wondering the same thing myself, I will google it & try to find something out

Edit: ok just googled it (here is the search link: https://www.google.com/search?q=feeding+dogs+raw+pigs+feet&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari ) from what I have read off there, they are mostly bone so you want to use them sparingly or add some fat to their kibble (if you feed them kibble you CAN IMHO supplement their diet with raw but only if they are getting a high end grain free kibble, tho I have done raw with grain inclucive kibble too with NP but then again my dogs have cast iron stomachs) so maybe one pig foot a week as a great, just watch for powdery poo (bone is a stool hardener) 

Hope this helps


----------



## Salina (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Pig feet ok to give?*

thanks, i don't feed raw, but i like to give them raw bones for a chew treat. so i got those split pig feet...so one treat would be half pig foot. i will see how they do with it...they seem to be a pretty good chew treat.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Pig feet ok to give?*

According to USDA they aren't that bony, probably about the same amount of bone as whole chicken. And they aren't that fatty either, about half the calories come from fat. Most of the white stuff in there is delicious ligament and tendon not fat. http://ndb.nal.usda.gov/ndb/foods/show/2562?fg=&man=&lfacet=&count=&max=&sort=&qlookup=&offset=&format=Full&new=

I would love for Max to chew them but he is defeated by the super tough skin and won't try any more. The whole ones I bought were about a pound so a full day's feed for a 50 pound dog. He would try his hardest and maybe get 6 ounces off after an hour of work. If the dog actually gets much of the foot down then you could reduce following meals according to your estimate of what was eaten.


----------



## twittle (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Pig feet ok to give?*

I have never thought about giving pig feet to my dogs. That is a nice idea though. We are having a pig butchered next month, I wonder if I can have the butcher save them for me? I will have to ask.


----------

